# hymer electric step



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a 2006 hymer b524 does anyone know where the fuse is for the electric retractable step ?


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Is it not in the electrobloc?


----------



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry I wanted the step buzzer fuse my mistake . I have gone through the fuses in electoblock they all seem to be ok do you know which one it is .It is listed as an electrically operated entrance step which is working.


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*step alarm*

Hello Len.
Is the problem that the buzzer has just failed or is it something thats not worked for a while ?
The switch on the step could be faulty.
I posted some time ago about this. if you pm me I might be able to help further.

Barrie


----------



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

I have been reading about control panels with hidden settings ,faulty earth connections ,I will have to inspect in the day light . Only had hymer for a couple of weeks,thanks Barrie 
ps what does if you pm me mean ?


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*step alarm*

Hi Len.
pm -Personal message, at the bottom of the page.
I have a copy of the control panel manual I can send you.
Like you mine didn't work when we had the van.
The problem with mine was that it was just turned off although the switch was faulty as well.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Have a look at this reply to an earlier thread. Also worth reading above and below in that thread in case someone has indicated where your buzzer might be.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1068613.html#1068613

I would suspect either the push switch on the step gear, or the buzzer failing / becoming detached. But then your 2006 model may have a different buzzer arrangement.


----------



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

This morning I replaced the earth rivet on the motor ,the unit looks brand new .on the control panel the motorhome icon comes up and there is audible warning icon as well but no sound.


----------

